# Autoglym HD wax



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Got this today from Halfrauds but for once they don't live up to their name .










£32.40 with trade card

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Great price, although I’ve never been defrauded by Halfords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Their prices are getting better these days especially with the trade card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I got the same thing last week. Really nice little set.

Unfortunately don't have a trade card though. How do you get one? Do you have to be a mechanic or something?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

Great deal....going to nip in tomorrow and see if the offer is still on. 

Just on that note, that will be my 3rd was on the go. I’m sure others have more on the go. 

How many waxes are reasonable? I might sound like my wife but surely, if you find one that you like, as I have, then why do we have this uncontrollable urge to go and buy more? :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

MBRuss said:


> I got the same thing last week. Really nice little set.
> 
> Unfortunately don't have a trade card though. How do you get one? Do you have to be a mechanic or something?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


https://www.halfords.com/advice/motoring/trade-card/trade-card


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

VW_Ben said:


> Great deal....going to nip in tomorrow and see if the offer is still on.
> 
> Just on that note, that will be my 3rd was on the go. I'm sure others have more on the go.
> 
> How many waxes are reasonable? I might sound like my wife but surely, if you find one that you like, as I have, then why do we have this uncontrollable urge to go and buy more? :thumb:


I think it's a condition we have that we want to try everything!

I really want polar seal but I already have 5 waxes in my garage and I've found one that I really like already too!:wall:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

holy crap, im eligible for a trade card!! whhhoooo hhhoooooo !!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I got this set just after Christmas as coudent resit it lol.
used the shampoo the weekend and must say its very nice and leaves a nice glossy look behind. cant wait to give the wax a go when the weather improves


----------



## oldie (Jan 19, 2019)

MBRuss said:


> Unfortunately don't have a trade card though. How do you get one? Do you have to be a mechanic or something?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





bidderman1969 said:


> holy crap, im eligible for a trade card!! whhhoooo hhhoooooo !!!


Anyone is eligible....just take some id with you and ask for a Trade Card at your local storer :thumb:.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I felt special there for a second


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

oldie said:


> Anyone is eligible....just take some id with you and ask for a Trade Card at your local storer :thumb:.


Really? How? Reading that it said I need to be in some sort of automobile type trade or similar.

I work in an office at a computer...

I mean, I drive a company car... does that count?! :lol:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Apparently all they need is proof you’re in a trade, a letterhead confirming a company name is sufficient I believe...


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

bazz said:


> I got this set just after Christmas as coudent resit it lol.
> used the shampoo the weekend and must say its very nice and leaves a nice glossy look behind. cant wait to give the wax a go when the weather improves


How big is that Bag Bazz.
Could do with a nice bag to carry about 5 or 6 16 x 16 MF's + a 20" x 20" drying towel to go to shows with. My Gtech bag is now just full of products and have trouble squeezing the MF's in.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RS3 said:


> How big is that Bag Bazz.
> 
> Could do with a nice bag to carry about 5 or 6 16 x 16 MF's + a 20" x 20" drying towel to go to shows with. My Gtech bag is now just full of products and have trouble squeezing the MF's in.


Where snouts are you based mate - I've a couple of bags that could be up swapping for something if any help.

Can get you sizes later on ?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Where snouts are you based mate - I've a couple of bags that could be up swapping for something if any help.
> 
> Can get you sizes later on ?


I'm in Halifax bud!.

Quite interested in the wax as well. Do you know if it's any good (mostly want durability followed by hydrophobicity then gloss).


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RS3 said:


> I'm in Halifax bud!.
> 
> Quite interested in the wax as well. Do you know if it's any good (mostly want durability followed by hydrophobicity then gloss).


No problem - def worthwhile getting that offer then.

Yes the new UHD wax is very good, easy to use with a good applicator supplied, easy to remove and gives a very nice glossy finish with good beads.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> No problem - def worthwhile getting that offer then.
> 
> Yes the new UHD wax is very good, easy to use with a good applicator supplied, easy to remove and gives a very nice glossy finish with good beads.


Thanks Andy


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a good price. Think I paid £33 for the wax alone when it first came out. And the shampoo was about £15


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

I got mine through a friend of the manager at my local store. Best thing ever.

Bosch wipers blades almost half price with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

RS3 said:


> How big is that Bag Bazz.
> Could do with a nice bag to carry about 5 or 6 16 x 16 MF's + a 20" x 20" drying towel to go to shows with. My Gtech bag is now just full of products and have trouble squeezing the MF's in.


dont think you would fit 5 or 6 bottles in might get 2or3 in there fella.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

bazz said:


> dont think you would fit 5 or 6 bottles in might get 2or3 in there fella.


Thanks Bazz
Its not for any bottles, just a load of microfibres.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

RS3 said:


> Thanks Bazz
> Its not for any bottles, just a load of microfibres.


in that case the you should be able to fit a few microfibers in there I should think dude. might be worth poping along to your local Halfords store if you have one to take a look your self


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

iCraig said:


> Apparently all they need is proof you're in a trade, a letterhead confirming a company name is sufficient I believe...


Thanks. I'll have to give this a go.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Thanks. I'll have to give this a go.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I am self employed and just showed them my receipt book with my name and address and my driving licence to show it matched up with my receipts information.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

bazz said:


> in that case the you should be able to fit a few microfibers in there I should think dude. might be worth poping along to your local Halfords store if you have one to take a look your self


So I bought the HD kit on Saturday and the bag is just right for a few MF's.
Also got the £40 Megs kit with another bag so i'm all bagged up now and some nice products to boot.:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

tried this stuff and can safely say its not as good as expected and thats with doing all the proper pre wax stages that we all know ....tried it on a red car a white car and a metalic blue car and none of them have the " POP " wow factor that you would expect after using ,the beading is not the best either ,the stuff aint that easy to apply and thats with the pad supplied and applied with the pad damp ...yea it comes off easily enough but dont even think about putting on more than 2 layers as it has a tendency too give that greasy unbuffed look...will stick with meguiars nxt wax or there specific sealants as lets face it who cares about longevity how many of us really care if the car needs waxed every 3 months or 6 months lots of us are out waxing/sealing every week or 2h....anyhoo in my experience at this time of the year am not convinced...perhaps it could be th fact the wax was applied in a cold temperature its food for thought am just glad i paid 19 quid on ebay and not 56


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

robtech said:


> tried this stuff and can safely say its not as good as expected and thats with doing all the proper pre wax stages that we all know ....tried it on a red car a white car and a metalic blue car and none of them have the " POP " wow factor that you would expect after using ,the beading is not the best either ,the stuff aint that easy to apply and thats with the pad supplied and applied with the pad damp ...yea it comes off easily enough but dont even think about putting on more than 2 layers as it has a tendency too give that greasy unbuffed look...will stick with meguiars nxt wax or there specific sealants as lets face it who cares about longevity how many of us really care if the car needs waxed every 3 months or 6 months lots of us are out waxing/sealing every week or 2h....anyhoo in my experience at this time of the year am not convinced...perhaps it could be th fact the wax was applied in a cold temperature its food for thought am just glad i paid 19 quid on ebay and not 56


Something not right here as having used it... it's a joy of a wax to use and the results are top notch. Good beads and 5+ months durability.

By the sounds of it could be a whole host of issues such as ambient temperature, over application, not allowing each layer to bond fully during layering (would take longer in this cold weather) or even the fact that it has been purchased via ebay and not an official reseller. Who knows how the wax has been stored or looked after during that time.

My own results using UHD on my old car.





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Something not right here as having used it... it's a joy of a wax to use and the results are top notch. Good beads and 5+ months durability.
> 
> By the sounds of it could be a whole host of issues such as ambient temperature, over application, not allowing each layer to bond fully during layering (would take longer in this cold weather) or even the fact that it has been purchased via ebay and not an official reseller. Who knows how the wax has been stored or looked after during that time.
> 
> ...


I agree Brian, the easiest wax I have ever used along with SimpleWax Armageddon. The beading was very impressive as well. See pics below!
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Couple possibly be due to applying multiple layers. We don't recommend that, you can if you really want to, but one good even layer is sufficient. Multiple layers leads to too much wax on the vehicle. It also makes the entire process longer. we test and develop our waxes to work with one application.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hopefully, if I get time, I shall apply the HD wax (one coat) to a nearly new black Kodiaq this weekend and i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

RS3 said:


> Hopefully, if I get time, I shall apply the HD wax (one coat) to a nearly new black Kodiaq this weekend and i'll let you know how it goes.


Will be nice to some pics if you manage to get it done.

Love the AG UHD. Applied it to my dark red Fabia last summer and it looked great. I have it in Collinite 476 for winter but will be straight back in with the UHD when the weather warms. The UHD shampoo is also a really nice one to use.

Harry


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Autoglym said:


> Couple possibly be due to applying multiple layers. We don't recommend that, you can if you really want to, but one good even layer is sufficient. Multiple layers leads to too much wax on the vehicle. It also makes the entire process longer. we test and develop our waxes to work with one application.


I layered the initial layer with another 24hrs after (garaged etc.) and it was fine


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

westerman said:


> Will be nice to some pics if you manage to get it done.
> 
> Love the AG UHD. Applied it to my dark red Fabia last summer and it looked great. I have it in Collinite 476 for winter but will be straight back in with the UHD when the weather warms. The UHD shampoo is also a really nice one to use.
> 
> Harry


So, finally got round to using the UHD wax today. Have to say it was a pleasure - lovely stuff to apply and especially to take off - so easy compared to the last few waxes i've used. Just not sure if I took the instructions too literally with a light coating. I used a Rag Co. 365 edgeless rather than the MF supplied which felt a bit too rough for my liking but made a great towel to sit the wax on as I was going round.















Also got some MF's cleaned (as can be seen in the gleaming reflection)









Loads left over - i'm guessing it will do 4 or 5 coatings so will last a few years I hope.







I'll post another tomorrow when I try the beading test:thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Doesn't it look the dogs!! Yes AG do say a very light coating, I presume on a 'more is less' basis. Also I saw somewhere just recently where they said they made their waxes to use as one layer with no real benefit in two coats.
I'll be doing my little Fabia again soon, the amount I use hardly makes any impression on the contents of the jar!!
It beads like crazy. Looking forward to seeing your beading pics.

Harry


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

westerman said:


> Doesn't it look the dogs!! Yes AG do say a very light coating, I presume on a 'more is less' basis. Also I saw somewhere just recently where they said they made their waxes to use as one layer with no real benefit in two coats.
> I'll be doing my little Fabia again soon, the amount I use hardly makes any impression on the contents of the jar!!
> It beads like crazy. Looking forward to seeing your beading pics.
> 
> Harry


Exactly, a THIN coating is best!


----------

